# Everything I need for now?



## NsparkyNV (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello. I'm a new member and have been reading tons of information on this forum lately. Literally look up and realize it's been four or five hours haha! Thank you all for providing this resource. I'm getting ready to start school in a few weeks and gearing up for that and future work. I was wondering if I'm missing anything important from my tool set so far. I'll put up a pic of what I have. Wish I would have found this place sooner I probably would have made some different decisions in what I've purchased. Still have a few things coming I got on Amazon like a CLC 1589 tool bag. Opted for that until I can afford a veto. Hacksaw as well as some Knipex channies and a utility knife. Anyhow any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## NsparkyNV (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh yeah also ordered a Klein 10" adjustable crescent.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Rub some dirt on them, you'll be all right.

Sheet rock saw, second level, 2nd channel lock, Super size channel locks, a 5lb'r,; open end and ratchet wrenches & (speed) sockets, Alan sockets, Alans, head light or good large flashlight.


----------



## ScrewBall1 (May 26, 2014)

NsparkyNV said:


> Hello. I'm a new member and have been reading tons of information on this forum lately. Literally look up and realize it's been four or five hours haha! Thank you all for providing this resource. I'm getting ready to start school in a few weeks and gearing up for that and future work. I was wondering if I'm missing anything important from my tool set so far. I'll put up a pic of what I have. Wish I would have found this place sooner I probably would have made some different decisions in what I've purchased. Still have a few things coming I got on Amazon like a CLC 1589 tool bag. Opted for that until I can afford a veto. Hacksaw as well as some Knipex channies and a utility knife. Anyhow any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


Good Man looks good..


----------



## NsparkyNV (Jul 29, 2015)

CADPoint said:


> Rub some dirt on them, you'll be all right.
> 
> Sheet rock saw, second level, 2nd channel lock, Super size channel locks, a 5lb'r,; open end and ratchet wrenches & (speed) sockets, Alan sockets, Alans, head light or good large flashlight.




Thanks I appreciate the feedback. For the second level should I get a larger one or what?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

NsparkyNV said:


> Thanks I appreciate the feedback. For the second level should I get a larger one or what?


Only if you need it...:thumbsup:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Let need be your guide.

Your current tool suite (OP photo) is miles ahead of the typical apprentice -- and most of the distance to j-man status.

I'd focus on G L O V E S, boots, ... as the tools you don't have will not be required until such time as you've developed your own tastes.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

telsa said:


> Let need be your guide. (And) I'd focus on G L O V E S, boots, ....


Great advice for any additions the new guys needs.


----------



## NsparkyNV (Jul 29, 2015)

telsa said:


> Let need be your guide.
> 
> Your current tool suite (OP photo) is miles ahead of the typical apprentice -- and most of the distance to j-man status.
> 
> I'd focus on G L O V E S, boots, ... as the tools you don't have will not be required until such time as you've developed your own tastes.



Good to know thanks. I just got off of a solar project working as an apprentice and photovoltaic installer. So I've got boots and gloves and all my PPE. I've got Cat steel toes, are those ok for Electric or should I look into different boots? The tool list for the school program required most the tools I've purchased but I went a little overboard haha. Figured they will all come in handy eventually. Also any advice on getting on as an apprentice with a local contractor would help a lot. I'll be going to school at night and want to continue to accumulate hours and on the job training during the day. Thanks everyone who has responded I appreciate it. Any advice for a rookie is helpful!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice set of tools.
I would add a hacksaw and a 3lb baby sledge hammer and a cold chisel


----------



## NsparkyNV (Jul 29, 2015)

telsa said:


> Let need be your guide.
> 
> Your current tool suite (OP photo) is miles ahead of the typical apprentice -- and most of the distance to j-man status.
> 
> I'd focus on G L O V E S, boots, ... as the tools you don't have will not be required until such time as you've developed your own tastes.


Lol I just clicked on the link for gloves. You are totally messing with me!


----------



## NsparkyNV (Jul 29, 2015)

jrannis said:


> Very nice set of tools.
> I would add a hacksaw and a 3lb baby sledge hammer and a cold chisel


Picked up a hacksaw..
You guys are making jokes I'm guessing ?


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

Some schools have a supplier come around with a package,and you are forced to buy this package for a ridiculous amount of money. I know you have mentioned a tool list. But make sure this isn't the case before you probably don't want two sets of everything at first. 


Living the dream one nightmare at a time.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

That is a very good start. It is hard for us to tell you what else you need until we know what type of work you will be doing primarily.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't see a hammer. Other than that, you're in "nice to have" territory now. Here are a couple of things that are nice to have:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

You have alot of tools there, but you are missing the most used tool of all.

A pencil!


----------



## NsparkyNV (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. Think I'm set for the time being. Dropped a lot on these so I'll go one at a time from here on out. This is my set for now..


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Your tool suite is most impressive.

!!!!!!!!


----------



## NsparkyNV (Jul 29, 2015)

telsa said:


> Your tool suite is most impressive.
> 
> !!!!!!!!


Thanks! Just got the bag and the Knipex cobra's today. Geeking out on my tools haha! Now I need them to make me some money. Dropped a lot for them. Can't wait to start school later this month


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

NsparkyNV said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Think I'm set for the time being. Dropped a lot on these so I'll go one at a time from here on out. This is my set for now..


You better get to work and pay for them! If you want my opinion, most of the tools will serve you well. Most of the Klein Journeymen stuff is good. I used to go exclusively with Klein drivers but I feel their quality has suffered. I use a lot of Wera now. I also like the Croc's wire strippers. Do they actually require you to have a torque wrench? I think I'm one of the few in my area that uses one! The lighted levels are nice and seem to be quite rugged. As far as tool bags and pouches, the sky is the limit! If you're going with anything leather, I think Occidental is the best. You'll probably do like the rest of us and buy more tools than you need!:thumbup: You've got the duct tape, where's the WD40?


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

It kinda hard to tell what kind of work you'll be doing. If you're going in to commercial I would personally recommend a ball peen hammer instead of that claw. I found that a ball peen was much more useful in that kind of setting than a claw. Also can't tell if you have a square tip driver, if not I would definitely pick one up. And not to sound critical but why the doubles of some of the items? I understand having back up but three pairs of strippers/crimpers? 

Good luck and stay safe, and you will quickly learn what you will need all the time and what can stay in your bag.


----------



## NsparkyNV (Jul 29, 2015)

cad99 said:


> Some schools have a supplier come around with a package,and you are forced to buy this package for a ridiculous amount of money. I know you have mentioned a tool list. But make sure this isn't the case before you probably don't want two sets of everything at first.
> 
> 
> Living the dream one nightmare at a time.


I checked into it and thankfully they don't do that. That would have sucked!


----------



## NsparkyNV (Jul 29, 2015)

wendon said:


> NsparkyNV said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the feedback. Think I'm set for the time being. Dropped a lot on these so I'll go one at a time from here on out. This is my set for now..
> ...


Yeah I wish I would have found this site before buying a lot of it. Probably would have made different decisions. I'm sure I'll experiment with other brands down the line. Got some WD40 today lol ray:


----------



## NsparkyNV (Jul 29, 2015)

99cents said:


> I don't see a hammer. Other than that, you're in "nice to have" territory now. Here are a couple of things that are nice to have:


Thanks! When I start making money I will add those. It's hard to stop drooling over more tools but I have to wait for the time being. The Amazon wish list is growing haha


----------



## NsparkyNV (Jul 29, 2015)

icdubois said:


> It kinda hard to tell what kind of work you'll be doing. If you're going in to commercial I would personally recommend a ball peen hammer instead of that claw. I found that a ball peen was much more useful in that kind of setting than a claw. Also can't tell if you have a square tip driver, if not I would definitely pick one up. And not to sound critical but why the doubles of some of the items? I understand having back up but three pairs of strippers/crimpers?
> 
> Good luck and stay safe, and you will quickly learn what you will need all the time and what can stay in your bag.


Ball peen is next purchase for sure. All ready had that husky so I figured I'd pack that for now. Yeah I got a square tip it was on the list for school. The strippers I just included all my electrician tools in the pic. The little red Craftsman ones I used on a solar job I finished recently. I upgraded to the Klein 11055 I like the handles better. The Klein 1010 my dad gave me along with the big cable cutters. Wouldn't have bought those otherwise. Not sure if I'll use the 1010 but yeah an extra don't hurt. Only other thing I'm doubled on is my *****. I had the straight greely ones and bought the curved journeyman series with the other new stuff. Just got the bag so I was seeing how much I could fit in it. It's heavy lol! Going to slim it down to just what I need. Thanks for the feedback I really appreciate it ray:


----------



## NsparkyNV (Jul 29, 2015)

wendon said:


> NsparkyNV said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the feedback. Think I'm set for the time being. Dropped a lot on these so I'll go one at a time from here on out. This is my set for now..
> ...


Oh yeah the Torque wrench I used on the solar job. We torqued and sealed everything when it was done. Company I was working for gave a few of the guys and me the wrenches we used on the last day. Thought that was cool of them. Bunch of tape and other stuff too. I'll only pack that if its called for on another job


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have never seen the need for a ball peen hammer. Why would an electrician need one. Not being negative, just asking.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

From what I was taught its because ball peen hammers are safe for striking chisels and set tools, they're designed for striking tool steel. Supposedly your claw hammer can shatter, not that I've seen it happen, just what I was taught.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I have never seen the need for a ball peen hammer. Why would an electrician need one. Not being negative, just asking.


Because using a claw hammer on a real job is :jester:


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> I have never seen the need for a ball peen hammer. Why would an electrician need one. Not being negative, just asking.


I find it's easier On steel studs to use a ball peen especially when dealing with concrete floors and ceilings. As well as my last job required a lot of center punch use. So imo it was the right tool for that job. A claw if definitely the hammer on wood framed jobs.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> I have never seen the need for a ball peen hammer. Why would an electrician need one. Not being negative, just asking.


Proper use of hammers
http://www.estwing.com/safety_alerts.php 

LC


----------



## NsparkyNV (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey guys. I'm thinking about investing in a good ratchet set. For home use as well as work if needed. Eyeing the wera zyklop. It sounds pretty cool. I like good quality tools and I'm willing to spend a little more for it. Any advice?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

NsparkyNV said:


> Hey guys. I'm thinking about investing in a good ratchet set. For home use as well as work if needed. Eyeing the wera zyklop. It sounds pretty cool. I like good quality tools and I'm willing to spend a little more for it. Any advice?


Yes, here is what works for me.
Get a separate 1/4" set that has standard and metric.
They go up to 1/2" and with the right case, please find one with a good case, it's small enough that you can carry it with your common tools

Next, get a combination set that has a mix of 1/4" and 3/8" with deep sockets
You are going to buy, loose, replace and find again, plenty of 9/16" regular and deep sockets over the years if you install much unistrut.

These sets get heavy, five or more pounds, so you don't want to carry this around.
If you are working on big gear or like to work on your own car, get a 3/4" set.


----------



## NsparkyNV (Jul 29, 2015)

jrannis said:


> NsparkyNV said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys. I'm thinking about investing in a good ratchet set. For home use as well as work if needed. Eyeing the wera zyklop. It sounds pretty cool. I like good quality tools and I'm willing to spend a little more for it. Any advice?
> ...



Thank you! Really appreciate the advice.


----------



## NsparkyNV (Jul 29, 2015)

I want to thank everyone again for responding and giving advice and information. It is very much appreciated. This forum is awesome for someone like me. I start classes Monday and feel good about it. Now I can know the theory behind the work I've been doing. For me that's important. I will continue to use this place as a resource and it's good to know I can ask questions and search for information. You guys rule!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

NsparkyNV said:


> Hello. I'm a new member and have been reading tons of information on this forum lately. Literally look up and realize it's been four or five hours haha! Thank you all for providing this resource. I'm getting ready to start school in a few weeks and gearing up for that and future work. I was wondering if I'm missing anything important from my tool set so far. I'll put up a pic of what I have. Wish I would have found this place sooner I probably would have made some different decisions in what I've purchased. Still have a few things coming I got on Amazon like a CLC 1589 tool bag. Opted for that until I can afford a veto. Hacksaw as well as some Knipex channies and a utility knife. Anyhow any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


I don't see a BRACE and bit. Anyway, good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Leave both sets of cable cutters at home. Only take one set of *****, one pair of strippers. You will rarely need tiny control screwdrivers. You only need a #2 Phillips, not three different sizes. Only one small flathead for wall plates, plus a bigger hefty flathead (and maybe also a beater). If you're doing any residential, but a quality hammer - estwing is fine. Get a Stabila torpedo level. Make sure you have a Robertson #2. If you have your own drills, get a good solid bit holder or three, and make sure you have the following bits (with backups): Phillips #2, Robertson #1 (for devicing), Robertson #2, 5/6" driver, several drill bits and a couple paddle bits. Step bit would also be key, though stupid expensive for a first year.

That's my advice.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

NsparkyNV said:


> Hey guys. I'm thinking about investing in a good ratchet set. For home use as well as work if needed. Eyeing the wera zyklop. It sounds pretty cool. I like good quality tools and I'm willing to spend a little more for it. Any advice?


I got one of the kobalt sets from lowes, like the 40 piece kit or something like that. So far I have to saw that I'm impressed with the quality. I will say that it's almost as good as my craftsmen set that I have have at home and actually more comfortable. It came in a nice hard two sided case. Metrics on one and sae on the other. It has their lifetime warranty and the price was very reasonable. Oh and it's a 3/4 set. 

I totally understand the want/need for top of the line tools but when it some to wrench sans sockets I normally go middle of the line. Reason being that I will more than likely lose a socket or two and may break the ratchet. If you get the middle of the road set you feel so bad about it. Also with the kobalt set I can take it to lowes and they will change out any broken parts right there, don't have to wait for tools in the mail for warranty exchanges (unless there's a store that sells what your looking at locally and will honor the manufactures warranty).


----------



## kylemiller (Oct 1, 2015)

Flush cutters for tie wraps. Xuron and Xcelite are good brands for these IMO. Don't shell out for Knipex or Klein, since these cutters don't last more than a year. They're a consumable tool in my eyes. 

I use them for cutting the ends of wires flat before stripping, and most importantly, cutting tie wraps. Nothing grinds my gears more than a little jagged edge coming out of a tie wrap.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Save some money and go to some garage sales see if you find anything you like. Donate some time to your local Habitat for Humanity put those things to use. Where are you going to school at?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> I have never seen the need for a ball peen hammer. Why would an electrician need one. Not being negative, just asking.


I've got a ball peen instead of a claw (commercial/industrial construction) because claws take up more room and get caught on other things in my bag. And I've never had any use for the claws.

Plus an 8oz Proto ball peen was easy to source and even the lightest nail hammer is 12 oz so less weight to carry.


----------

